# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Sinedrio stin Ermioni-AA-

## Lilli

Kali mera,me lene Lilli kai ime alkooliki!
(Gia na katalabenete afta ta grammata,diabaste apla dinata)
I omades AA tis Hellas ixan organosi to pankosmio synedrio stin Ermioni.
Itan katapliktiko,ta mirasmata apo diaforous anthropous,diaforous chores,ilekies,filo....,alla tin idia arostia,ton alkoolismo.Meriki apo aftous 35 chronia kai kathari ali mia mera.Giro sta 300 atoma me ena keno skopo,dinondas o enas ton allon energia,dinami kai pisti.:)
Ego efiga apo eki me poly gemates battaries,epistrefo stin Patra kai perimeno me chara na pao stin omada mou sto epomeno meeting.
Ime kai simera apioti,kala kai efgnomoun.
Pollar Filia Lilli:)

----------


## mata

γειά σου lili 
διαβασα το γράμμα σου για το συνέδριο και μου φάνηκες πολύ ωραία τύπισσα.
εγώ δεν είμαι αλκοολική απλά έζησα χρόνια με πατέρα αλκοολικό.
η φόβία μου είναι μήπως επειδή ήταν ο πατέρας μου του μοιάσω και εγώ.
γενικά έχω μια τάση να πίνω αλκοολ ειδικά μετά την δουλειά ένα μαρτινάκι για να χαλαρώσω.
εύχομαι να τα πάς καλά και να γίνεις καλά.
σίγουρα θα τα καταφέρεις.
ο πατέρας μου τα κατάφερε και δεν είναι πλέον.
αν θες μπορείς να μου γραψεις.
φιλιά απο την αθήνα.

----------

